# Windrush Heights Hotel - June '10



## mookster (Jun 17, 2010)

To continue the epic day of fail, after leaving the CRE in Cheltenham me and my non-member friend were passing the infamous half-built Windrush Heights Hotel on the A40, near Burford. I have gone past this building countless hundreds of times over the years and never until now got the chance to see inside...and, well, it's what you could expect from an abandoned building site - lots of breezeblocks, an incomplete roof, no proper floors and no stairs (although someone had improvised a very dodgy looking ladder, which we didn't take the risk of climbing!).

There isn't a great deal to see but I was glad to finally cross it off the list.

The place would have had fantastic views when it was finished





Getting closer....





The people at reception are happy to help, if only you could get some damn service





Guests needs are well catered for





The spacious corridors are well-lit





There is even a modern art installation in one of the feature rooms





Shame about the clutter in this room...





The upstairs is well ventilated with numerous skylights





Ta for reading, I hope you enjoyed your stay!

A few more pics of the luxurious features to be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157624172167249/


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your commentary. You've sold me...I shall have to book in for my next hols.


----------

